

Tindie: an etsy for electronics  - netcrash
http://www.tindie.com/about/

======
emilepetrone
Hey guys- I made Tindie. Thanks for your support. If you have any ideas,
feedback or questions, definitely let me know- emile

~~~
hugs
Have you tried reaching out to the folks at Etsy? I think they would love it
if the emerging indie gadgets scene was cultivated more.

~~~
emilepetrone
I haven't...any Etsy folks out there?

~~~
hugs
I've talked with Noah Sussman several times about selling indie
electronics/hardware projects* on Etsy. He says: "Yes, game on!" (I'm
paraphrasing.) He's a cool guy to know, regardless.
<http://twitter.com/noahsussman>

And if you want to go straight to the source, you should ask for a beer/coffee
with Chad: <http://twitter.com/chaddickerson>

* I'm potentially searching for a place to sell my "Robot that plays Angry Birds" (<http://bitbeam.org/bitbeam-robots-invade-pycon>). I go back and forth on whether I should roll my own store, or use a site like Tindie/Etsy/Kickstarter/Inventables, or all of the above. :-)

------
aguynamedben
I'd love to see some original guitar/music technology. Guitar Center and
distribution of creative music technology could be a lot better.

------
rwmj
Great idea, but someone needs to set up "regretindie" too (cf.
<http://regretsy.com>)

~~~
Kliment
regrindie? ( regrind is plastic ground down from plastic waste, which is mixed
in with "virgin" plastic to make new plastic waste...uh...products )

------
simonbarker87
Awesome - I've been wondering why a service like this doesn't exist for a
while. I recon their a quite a lot of people who don't have the technical
skills to built their own stuff but need something less finished that a full
commercial product - this could be a great outlet for something like that.

~~~
josephagoss
Regulations perhaps might be a issue? Do all electronics sold to a consumer
require extensive testing? Here in Australia i'd be surprised if there wasn't
a truckload of hoops to jump through for electronics.

Soon we will need a qualified electrician to install light bulbs, who knows
who difficult it is to sell a electronic device as a independent. Hopefully
I'm being overly pessimistic.

~~~
Kliment
Electronics sold direct to end users must comply with FCC, CE LVD/EMC and
other regulations. The vast majority of the hobby market ignores this though,
and they don't get enforced much except for intentional transmitters.

~~~
asmithmd1
In the US products with switching frequencies faster than 9 khz are supposed
to be tested for FCC part 15 compliance but you are not required to have CE or
UL testing.

However most retailers will not carry a product that does not have a CE or UL
mark

------
MikeCampo
Cool idea! One thing you should do is add some feedback when someone tries to
reserve a username that is already taken. It currently just refreshes the
page. I wasn't sure if it worked for me until I tried something different.

~~~
emilepetrone
Thanks Mike - will do today! - emile

------
bobwebb
This is seriously awesome. I don't have a 3D printer or any real facilities
for making electronics, but I can't wait to see what kinds of things people
make. :)

------
redwood
Will work perfectly with the rising 3d printing and soon-to-fruition printed
circuits industries

------
treetrouble
Why not use Etsy?

------
iusable
Love this idea! Would love to help out.

